# finding work without being registered?



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

what i mean by that is, does anyone know of ways to start working here if i've never been registered here, don't have a Steuer-ID (which I know is the most important thing to do before starting work)? I moved here without enough planning, and haven't found a place where I could register my address yet.. (which is sad because i would love to start working, am running out of savings in any case, plus i see how many work opportunities there are around me that i just can't take because of this one dumb thing).. if anyone knows of employers who would for example employ you and then find you accomodation where you could get registered, or hotels that can register their maids there, it would mean a lot. i'm currently in NRW but wouldn't mind moving somewhere for the job..


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm assuming that you're an EU national or otherwise entitled to work in Germany?

I have heard of people being able to use hostels or short-term rentals (AirBnB and so on) to get an Anmeldung, if they are coming to look for work or even if they have a job offer. Probably best to pursue that route, because without a job (and diminishing savings) you will have a difficult time renting an apartment in your name.

Employers will sponsor for work permits in high-demand fields, but I've never heard of one sponsoring for the Anmeldung except as part of an international relocation package where you are set up with an apartment on arrival.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

pommesfrites14 said:


> I moved here without enough planning, and haven't found a place where I could register my address yet.. (which is sad because i would love to start working, am running out of savings in any case, plus i see how many work opportunities there are around me that i just can't take because of this one dumb thing)


Do you have sufficient funds to move somewhere where you can register? If not, I would strongly recommend going home ASAP so you don't waste the money you have left. Come back only after you've saved more money and done much more research.

If you are determined to stay, you could try for a job working in a meat factory. It is a very physically demanding job and not for the squeamish. The terrible working and housing conditions in meat factories made headlines in the past year and now the factories are no longer allowed to use subcontractors and must hire workers directly.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

*Sunshine* said:


> If you are determined to stay, you could try for a job working in a meat factory. It is a very physically demanding job and not for the squeamish. The terrible working and housing conditions in meat factories made headlines in the past year and now the factories are no longer allowed to use subcontractors and must hire workers directly.


Get vaccinated first, however.


----------



## pommesfrites14 (Jun 26, 2021)

I ended up finding a place where I'll be able to get registered thankfully, thanks y'all


----------

